

A very tiny, monospace, bitmap font - zdw
http://robey.lag.net/2010/01/23/tiny-monospace-font.html

======
tzs
I did one of these, back when we were writing third party Mac SCSI disk
drivers in 1988, so I could have a debug printf that would work before the OS
was loaded. I picked 3 pixels wide for the characters so that with 1 pixel
spacing things would line up nice with byte boundaries. (I did not want to try
to put a general bitblt in my disk driver).

I didn't do lower case. Here's a picture of mine, scaled up 4 times for easier
comparison to the ones in the article:
[http://imgur.com/yUzH1j2](http://imgur.com/yUzH1j2)

I honestly cannot think of anything I've written that turned out to be more
useful than this direct to screen memory printf and its little font. It saved
an immense amount of time on debugging disk driver code. Later, when we did
drivers for some third party NuBus ethernet cards for Mac II, it again saved a
lot of time. We also did several embedded systems projects where the CPU was a
68k, and we got the hardware makers to build the early prototype boards as
NuBus cards that used the Mac's CPU to run the firmware, and my debug printf
saved the day on many of those projects.

